

Ask HN: Which press release distribution service? - pantsd

Which press release distribution services provide the best bang-for-buck for consumer focused techreleases?
I'm based in Canada, but the only audience restrictions are english speaking, broadband, and privacy concerned/interested.
======
mg1313
How about www.prweb.com? Seems to be very used...

------
ScottWhigham
Search the old YC posts - comes up about 1-2x a month. <http://searchyc.com>

